# Pampers Easy Ups



## bambino156

I'm probably being totally dumb here, but which way round do they go? Does the large picture go at the front or back? Thanks


----------



## kellie_w

Your right, the large picture does go at the front, the tab goes to the back :)


----------



## tu123

I use Huggies pull ups whilst at home. Took me a while to work it out as well until i noticed a "button" near the beely button on the "front" of the nappy.


----------



## bambino156

tu123 said:


> I use Huggies pull ups whilst at home. Took me a while to work it out as well until i noticed a "button" near the beely button on the "front" of the nappy.

Yeah, I kept looking for some sort of clue, like a 'button' or something like on the little swimmers where you get the 'string' indicating that its the front!


----------

